# My son has something stuck at the back of his throat



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

He's 8months, and he keeps doing that gag, cough, roll your tounge forward thing. I have checked his mouth, used his tooth brush to brush around his mouth in case it was a hair, wiped it out with a terry cloth, etc. He's fallen asleep probably due to being seriously tired but he keeps waking up to do it some more. Even trying to nurse he nurses and then pulls off to do the cough, gag, tounge roll again.

It isn't impacting his breathing. Any suggestions?


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

If it's not going down with drinking (nursing) I suggest urgent care.

sorry, but I wouldn't be able to sleep tonight afraid whatever it is would shift and lodge in a bad place. I hope they can retrieve whatever it is with no issue and minimal discomfort to your son.


----------



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

Id take him in also!


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artgoddess* 
If it's not going down with drinking (nursing) I suggest urgent care.

sorry, but I wouldn't be able to sleep tonight afraid whatever it is would shift and lodge in a bad place. I hope they can retrieve whatever it is with no issue and minimal discomfort to your son.









:


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artgoddess* 
If it's not going down with drinking (nursing) I suggest urgent care.

sorry, but I wouldn't be able to sleep tonight afraid whatever it is would shift and lodge in a bad place. I hope they can retrieve whatever it is with no issue and minimal discomfort to your son.

Yeah - I'm going back and forth on this. He's fallen asleep again, so I'm not panicked at the moment about it. I've been debating with myself - since my loving DH is of NO help about this sort of stuff. You know, annoyed about going in when it isn't necessary but has no opinion of if we should except if it turns out we didn't need to.

Right now I'm thinking that if he's asleep, it can't be that important. I think.







:


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

Go to the ER. you do not want that to shift.


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

I'd take him in too.


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

I would definitely take him in, if it's causing him to gag and wake from sleep it's bothering him. Regardless of if it's potentially not necessary you'll feel better knowing either way.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

If it were my baby, I'd take him in.


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

I say take him in as well.


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

Take him in, and please don't do any more blind or semi-blind sweeps of his mouth! Trust me on this one from bitter/scary experience.


----------



## kamesennin (Jan 3, 2005)

.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Bumping up...I was thinking it may just be a piece of hair or something. My youngest has a terrible gag reflex, but I would wonder if it wasn't going down with drinking/nursing.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demeter9* 
Yeah - I'm going back and forth on this. He's fallen asleep again, so I'm not panicked at the moment about it. I've been debating with myself - since my loving DH is of NO help about this sort of stuff. You know, annoyed about going in when it isn't necessary but has no opinion of if we should except if it turns out we didn't need to.

Right now I'm thinking that if he's asleep, it can't be that important. I think.







:

Just checking in to see how it went last night. And to say my DP is the same way. He'll say "What ever you want to do" over and over again. The minute we leave the Urgent Care upon finding out it was a 1 mm wide piece of cheerio that would have disolved on it's own he will say, "See that's why I didn't think we needed to go in, I figured it was something like that."


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

I would take him in asap because whether it's a foreign object or something like an enlarging tonsil or mounting allergic reaction, their airways are SO teeny that it doesn't really take much to block it.

How did it go last night?


----------



## mama2liam (Jun 18, 2004)

Last month I took my 3.5 y/o in after he swallowed a piece of grass (long story!). I know it isn't life-threatening or anything but it was the thick, abrasive-on-one-side grass and it was REALLY stuck in the back of his throat because it was scratchy. It was making him cry, spit, and gag. Drinking and eating wasn't getting it down. I just didn't want to risk it going rotten and getting gross in there. It took the doctors a fox swab, two fox swabs, suction, and FINALLY tiny forceps to get it out.
I'd say take him, even if it's just to make your baby feel a lot better


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

I was about to start getting him ready to go when he did a cough that sounded like a cat hurling a hairball, made a chewing motion, swallowed and then fell asleep hard.

Apparently, my child has hairballs.







I bet it was a hair or a piece of grass.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demeter9* 
I was about to start getting him ready to go when he did a cough that sounded like a cat hurling a hairball, made a chewing motion, swallowed and then fell asleep hard.

Apparently, my child has hairballs.







I bet it was a hair or a piece of grass.

Thanks ladies!









glad it all worked out okay.

You are one away from 1000 posts.


----------

